# Living in Kallepia



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Is here anyone on the forum that lives in Kallepia? We are interested in the village but want to know more about:

1. Weather. Its a little higher up so perhaps weather differs from places like Paphos
2. Availability of Internet lines. We need it for work

Regards

Anders, in a cold and snowy Frankfurt


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Anders,

It will be colder in Kallepia than it is down in Paphos but not as cold as places like Droushia etc as it is inland.

If broadband is not available via Cytanet you will be able to get it through a company called Holitec who do it via some sort of mast.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*kallepia*

Hi ! I found Kallepia a few years ago and moved here 3 years ago , great village and Nikos the Muhktar is very helpful ! I prefer to rent ( prices are much cheaper than advertised in Papers etc ) and have a small old fashioned house in the Village, if i need jobs doing i just phone Nikos up and get work done at "local prices " , folk are very friendly , have you seen the web site www.kalllepia.org ?
It is cooler in the Summer and soon there will be a Major road built to Pols ( though i bet that takes a few Years !

Plenty of rental places if you choose to give it a try first - good luck - Mike

Is here anyone on the forum that lives in Kallepia? We are interested in the village but want to know more about:

1. Weather. Its a little higher up so perhaps weather differs from places like Paphos
2. Availability of Internet lines. We need it for work

Regards

Anders, in a cold and snowy Frankfurt[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

*Kallepia*



mike on tour said:


> Hi ! I found Kallepia a few years ago and moved here 3 years ago , great village and Nikos the Muhktar is very helpful ! I prefer to rent ( prices are much cheaper than advertised in Papers etc ) and have a small old fashioned house in the Village, if i need jobs doing i just phone Nikos up and get work done at "local prices " , folk are very friendly , have you seen the web site www.kalllepia.org ?
> It is cooler in the Summer and soon there will be a Major road built to Pols ( though i bet that takes a few Years !
> 
> Plenty of rental places if you choose to give it a try first - good luck - Mike
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info. Is there a english version of the weblink?

Anders


----------

